# Highlands Inn at Christmas...help!



## twobluecats (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, after tossing around about a zillion ideas, it looks like we will be spending December 24-December 31 at Hyatt Highlands Inn in a one-bedroom villa.  It's just me and my husband, and we are thinking of flying in to LAX and home from either SFO, Oakland, or San Jose.  We will most likely spend the 31st somewhere out that way as well before heading home on New Year's Day.

What wonderful advise does anyone with experience have for day trips around the area or not-to-miss sights along the scenic byway.

MANY THANKS FOR ALL ADVISE!!!!

Theresa


----------



## loafingcactus (Aug 1, 2011)

I've never stayed there, but I grew up in the region.  First off, my favorite airport is San Jose.  Usually cheaper and much less fuss then the other big ones, and way closer to your destination.

The Monterey Bay Aquarium is awesome.  Hearst Castle is not to be missed.  Carmel has a cute downtown.  It's probably too far of a drive, but Santa Cruz is a special place... And Carmel is special enough anyway.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2011)

Be sure to go to Pt. Lobos, just south of Carmel.


----------



## MabelP (Aug 1, 2011)

Make sure you eat at the restaurant at Highlands Inn. Delish!!!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 2, 2011)

Thoughts:

1.  Sometimes the casual restaurant at HI has certificates on restaurant.com.  Nice breakfasts.  I think it's called "The California Market" or something like that.
2.  We were not that impressed by the "nice" restaurant.  A little pretentious for us, but admittedly the views were divine.  If you go, check the time of sunset and book a time to eat that will allow you to be eating dessert around sunset.  Don't go when it is dark.
3.  The drive up from LA is pretty swell.  Main points of interest would be Santa Barbara, Hearst Castle, and Big Sur.  Winter storms in California can be fierce, though.  Mud/rock slides can make the PCH impassable and it would be no fun in rain.  If you want to stop at Hearst Castle, you should plan on staying over night.  There is also an elephant seal colony just north of Hearst Castle.  Definitely stop there if the seals are there, December might be a bit early.
4.  Monarch butterflies rest in large numbers in Pacific Grove, it is a stopover on their migration between Mexico and Canada, not sure if Dec is the right time, we did see them in Feb.
5.  Monterrey Bay Aquarium is a must-see, avoid weekends can be very crowded
6.  Seventeen mile drive costs money to enter in Pebble Beach, but definitely do it.
7.  There are lots to cute shops and restaurants in Carmel, plan on just walking around in a leisurely manner.
8.  HI units have fireplaces and housekeeping sets up a fire each day for you.  If it rains, it's nice to hunker down by the fire and read a book.

Have fun!


----------



## twobluecats (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!  And, Heathpack, thanks for the great tip on the restaurant certificate.  I scored a $25 certificate for $5 today!  Woo hoo!  It's already shaping up to be a great holiday!


----------



## dmharris (Aug 22, 2011)

Drive to Big Sur and ask the locals for their favorite beach; Nepanthe is a restaurant with a great view.  We loved the State parks along the way, we saw sea otters with their babies; so cute;  this was in February.  We loved the town of Pacific Heights for shopping, walking, dining.   I'd live there if I could.


----------



## wilma (Aug 22, 2011)

dmharris said:


> We loved the town of *Pacific Heights* for shopping, walking, dining.   I'd live there if I could.



Pacific Grove?


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 24, 2011)

Come to the City of Carmel-by-the-Sea

Sunset center-carmel shows

Golf


Go balling,Biking,Hiking,Diving  so much to do here year round but bring a jacket.


Sometimes we have tour of the Monterey adobe's during the holiday time.


Pick up a Carmel Pine cone and a Coast Weekly or start looking in both of these papers online now it will really help you on your time here in Carmel.


ENJOY ENJOY ENJOY


----------



## robertr55 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Julia Pfeiffer Burns state park*

One of our favorite spots a short drive from Highlands Inn is Julia Pfeiffer Burns state park, 37 miles south of Carmel (actual address is 47225 California 1, Big Sur, California 93920). It shows up on our GPS unit, or you should Google it (both for directions and to see pictures of the beautiful view). When you get there, you'll see a sign on Hwy 1 pointing you inland to a day use parking lot. The path on the ocean side of the lot leads through a tunnel under Hwy 1, veers right, and soon reachs the overlook, where you can see the place everyone takes pictures of - McWay Falls tumbling about a hundred feet from the granite cliffs onto the beach.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

wilma said:


> Pacific Grove?




Yes, you're right.  I must have had a brain lapse.


----------

